# Zoik Fall Sale!



## Zoik (Mar 23, 2010)

All our rafts, IK's, and riverboards are now 15% OFF while supplies last....AND...get free shipping on all orders over $150.

www.ZoikInflatables.com

Happy Paddling!


----------

